# Platform Escapement Repair?



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I've just had a Smiths Astral bulkhead clock in for repair, and this one's got me beat. The clock was found at an a local auction by one of my long-time customers, and he really wants it repaired.

The problem is that the roller jewel is completely missing from the platform escapement - first time I've seen this happen. The rest of the escapement looks to be in good condition, just requiring a thorough cleaning.

In the past, I've just fitted a replacement platform, but these now cost around Â£90, plus a couple of hours to fit properly. Not really cost effective.

Are there any companies out there that can fit a new roller jewel for me?


----------

